
Man who claims to have found Apple iPhone prototype in bar to face charges - raganwald
http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_18653245?nclick_check=1
======
raganwald
Nota bene: I made two changes to the headline. The original read "Man who
found Apple iPhone prototype in bar, sold it to Gizmodo, to face charges.”

First, the “found iPhone in bar” is part of his defence. It has not been
established as fact that it was lost or misplaced in the bar. Second,
Gizmodo’s defence at the time was that they did not purchase stolen property,
they paid him a fee for the scoop and merely took temporary posession of the
phone.

